# destination Yellowstone



## jimmyleggett (Jun 11, 2011)

headed for the Black Hills, Mt Rushmore, Crazy Horse, etc. I have that area down for camp grounds. Plan on about 7 days in the Rapid City area then on to Yellowstone via Little Big Horn and Devils Tower.
Don't see much in the way of campgrounds around Yellowstone that are close. Anyone know of RV parks in that area. 40 ft Damon towing a toad. 50 Amp


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 13, 2011)

RE: destination Yellowstone

We went to Yellowstone back in 2007. Stayed at a campground, believe it was a KOA, right outside the West entrance.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

Hey Col. I was there back in 09, we stayed at KOA in Rapid City. If by all means stay away from it, it is cut into a hill and you zig zag up the hill and all you see is the hill when parked. We went to all the sight you are about to go see, also be sure to take in Needle Point great ride, but DO NOT take the MH it is way to narrow for it, also the Bad Lands. We loved that area but it was cold in May when we was there. We are looking to go back and on over to Utah, there is so much to see out in that area. Good Luck and enjoy.


----------



## krsmitty (Jun 13, 2011)

RE: destination Yellowstone



> krsmitty - 6/13/2011  7:47 AM
> 
> We went to Yellowstone back in 2007. Stayed at a campground, believe it was a KOA, right outside the West entrance.



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...8503,-111.216402&spn=0.01225,0.01929&t=h&z=16

Yellowstone KOA Campground, just outside West Yellowstone.


----------



## try2findus (Jun 13, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

KOA for us too!  The one at the West entrance was nice.  Made the trip easy in and out of Yellowstone!  

Have a fantastic time.  Just be careful if you travel through Arizona.  The smoke from the fires is overwhelming...

Post back and let us all know how much fun you had!!!


----------



## jimmyleggett (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

Thanks. we are staying 8 days at Heartland Resort in the Rapid City area, see all the sights there to include 4th of July at Mt Rushmore.
then its on to the Littlebighorn and from there down to Yellowstone country.

By the way, where do you find the I was there logos


----------



## jimmyleggett (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

Thanks, Ariz is not on the list this year. The Blackhills, Littlebighorn, Yellowstone and Grand tetons then back to michigan, drop off granddaugther and back to Texas from there. 
Figuring 3 weeks for the whole thing


----------



## jimmyleggett (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

postings as we travel and pics too


----------



## akjimny (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

If you are up to visiting a real tourist (I hesitate to say trap) spot, stop by Wall, SD and see Wall Drug.  It is a really neat place - but then, I'm from Florida and I like cheesy tourist spots. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## vanole (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

I can second what akjimmy said.  Swung thru their two summers ago and Wall Drug is not bad at all.

Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

I agree on Walls Drugs, also look in on the 1880 old west town, there you will see things use in the movie Dancing with the wolves with Kevin, forgot his last name.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

I agree that Walls Drug is a must see.  Not my kind of best stops but the 105 degree temp may have had something to do with my dissapointment :laugh:   I spent most our time there hunting the free ice water   :laugh: .  We camped in the NP campground in yellowstone. No hookups but close to everything in the park.  They do have a place to get water and dump.  They are strict on Generator shut off time.


----------



## jimmyleggett (Jun 14, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

granddaughter already has that one spied


----------



## try2findus (Jun 16, 2011)

Re: destination Yellowstone

Jimmy, are you asking about the USA map with the states visited?  If so, there are many sites that will help you create one.  This trip is a good time to start!   
One site I found is:  www.ammap.com/visited_states/ , but there are many other sites available that offer it.  Then go into your RVUSA profile and load it.  

Mt Rushmore is amazing!  What an awesome time to visit over the 4th of July!  Enjoy


----------

